# Bank Officials & Christmas Bonus!



## Mopsy (10 Dec 2007)

Ok, just to clarify misleading information. 

A member of my family works in one of the mainstream Banks (one of the major Irish Banks) and is being inundated with contributions to this organisation and that one at present as it is Christmas and I am not talking about Charitible Organistions! The "comment" that usually comes with the request is "Sure won't you be getting a fine fat Christmas Bonus". Well NO, it does not happen!! Wish that it would!!!!

So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!


----------



## Guest120 (10 Dec 2007)

Exactly what does this relative do at said bank?

All that aside, mind boggling post.


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!


 
OK, but I certainly do not get a double payment either - neither does anyone I know well - I don't think it is as common as you might think.


----------



## Welfarite (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> Ok, just to clarify misleading information.
> 
> So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!


 

I presume you are including public servants in "mainstream employment?" How very clarifying!!!!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> Ok, just to clarify misleading information.
> 
> A member of my family works in one of the mainstream Banks (one of the major Irish Banks) and is being inundated with contributions to this organisation and that one at present as it is Christmas and I am not talking about Charitible Organistions! The "comment" that usually comes with the request is "Sure won't you be getting a fine fat Christmas Bonus". Well NO, it does not happen!! Wish that it would!!!!
> 
> So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!




Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Dec 2007)

I work in IT and I've never gotten a xmas bonus. A few beers and a meal at the xmas party tho...


----------



## Pique318 (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy, if by most people in 'mainstream employment' you mean those fund managers, then maybe. 

The rest of us get a nominal bonus (if we're lucky) which is obviously taxed and that's a sweetener to have on recruitment agency ads.


----------



## Raskolnikov (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!


The vast majority of people I know in "mainstream" employment, do not get Christmas bonuses.


----------



## redstar (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!



We have not even got a pay rise this year, let alone any bonus !!!
Please name ONE industry which is paying DOUBLE salary as a bonus this Christmas


----------



## z106 (10 Dec 2007)

redstar said:


> We have not even got a pay rise this year, let alone any bonus !!!
> Please name ONE industry which is paying DOUBLE salary as a bonus this Christmas


 
DO the soical welfare give double at xmas time ?


----------



## cole (10 Dec 2007)

No bonus and have to pay for the Christmas party ourselves!


----------



## csirl (10 Dec 2007)

> DO the soical welfare give double at xmas time ?


 
I think people on the dole are the only people who get a xmas bonus these days.


----------



## Pique318 (10 Dec 2007)

Maybe the OP misheard someone saying that those *B*ankers are getting a bonus?


----------



## shootingstar (10 Dec 2007)

redstar said:


> We have not even got a pay rise this year, let alone any bonus !!!
> Please name ONE industry which is paying DOUBLE salary as a bonus this Christmas



Im happy to say im getting a double week this year. One of the staff told me here the other day that the boss is very generous at xmas. Apparently the staff here get him pi88ed up on the xmas party. We also have 2 weeks off and are getting paid for that too... unreal i know. Im well pleased with it.


----------



## elefantfresh (10 Dec 2007)

Darn Corkies...


----------



## shootingstar (10 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Darn Corkies...



i might have known you`d be lurking around somewhere


----------



## redstar (10 Dec 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> DO the soical welfare give double at xmas time ?



Yes. 
Hardly qualifies as "mainstream employment" though


----------



## Welfarite (10 Dec 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I work in IT and I've never gotten a xmas bonus. A few beers and a meal at the xmas party tho...


 

At least you get a bit of nosh and a few beers... that's strictly a bonus in itself. Most of us have to pay for our own overpriced Xmas meal and drink....


----------



## car (10 Dec 2007)

Another It worker here.   Small bonus of 1%, (nice one boss that should get me across the toll bridge tonight after tax) and no salary increases as the company tightens its corporate belt to provide its clients with a more cost effective service.  ie Charge customers more, blame rising staff costs, pass profits on to shareholders.  There should be a law against such things or at the very least a Careers and Jobs section on AAM.   Youd swear I was bitter.....  Anyway, only posting coz the OP said 




> So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike *MOST *of the workers in mainstream employment!!!



..the bit being untrue according to *MOST* replies here.


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> > Ok, just to clarify misleading information.
> 
> 
> Just curious, where was this misleading information posted ?
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2007)

car said:


> Another It worker here.   Small bonus of 1%, (nice one boss that should get me across the toll bridge tonight after tax) and no salary increases as the company tightens its corporate belt to provide its clients with a more cost effective service.  ie Charge customers more, blame rising staff costs, pass profits on to shareholders.


Why not buy shares in your employer's company so? Or get a new job?


----------



## Sherman (10 Dec 2007)

car said:


> pass profits on to shareholders. There should be a law against such things


 
I think there is in Albania, and possibly China.


----------



## car (10 Dec 2007)

> Why not buy shares in your employer's company so?


#
Thanks for the advice, I do, regularly.  And also in other companies that Im sure dont give large pay rises.



> Or get a new job?


Again, thanks for the advice, I just cant seem to find where I said I was _that_ unhappy with my job.  So why would you suggest such a drastic measure without knowing much about my relationship with my employer, other then knowing that I think they keep wage increases to a minimum through sharp practices.



> There should be a law against such things or at the very least a Careers and Jobs section on AAM.   Youd swear I was bitter..


In case it was missed,  there was a tongue in cheek element to that.


----------



## getoffthepot (10 Dec 2007)

Do Bank official get a profit share?
They might not get a Xmas bonus but do they get a profit share at some other time during the year?


----------



## Guest127 (10 Dec 2007)

after 40 years with last employer ( no bonus, no party ) now part time with new employer. one weeks pay (taxed and prsi deducted but it was still great to get ) paid few weeks ago as a Christmas bonus.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Dec 2007)

ah, but do you work for the well known high street bank that paid it's staff a 10% profit share every year for the last 5 years????

or do you work for a bank that in addition to given the T2016 rises gives it's staff another 5-10% in increments every years

actually, come to think of it, you probably do because that's what virtually every high street bank in Ireland does

I really do feel sorry for you (not)


----------



## oopsbuddy (11 Dec 2007)

The original "clarifying" post was anything but,...and the level of sarcasm which has developed in this post, makes it difficult to follow, and even more difficult to care about who gets what bonuses at Christmas! The grass is always greener....etc, so if you think its so cosy somewhere else, go work there, or if you think you're hard done by, go work somewhere else!


----------



## Guest127 (11 Dec 2007)

Mpsox said:


> ah, but do you work for the well known high street bank that paid it's staff a 10% profit share every year for the last 5 years????
> 
> or do you work for a bank that in addition to given the T2016 rises gives it's staff another 5-10% in increments every years
> 
> ...


 
if this reply was for me it couldn't futher from the truth. Nothing to do with banking, quite the opposite, about as opposite as you can get.


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> if this reply was for me it couldn't futher from the truth. Nothing to do with banking, quite the opposite, about as opposite as you can get.


 
Ah so you're a debt collector?


----------



## jonnyhotspur (11 Dec 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> if this reply was for me it couldn't futher from the truth. Nothing to do with banking, quite the opposite, about as opposite as you can get.


 
Are you the 98fm fugitive?


----------



## deedee80 (12 Dec 2007)

> Ok, just to clarify misleading information.
> 
> A member of my family works in one of the mainstream Banks (one of the major Irish Banks) and is being inundated with contributions to this organisation and that one at present as it is Christmas and I am not talking about Charitible Organistions! The "comment" that usually comes with the request is "Sure won't you be getting a fine fat Christmas Bonus". Well NO, it does not happen!! Wish that it would!!!!
> 
> So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!


 
wha???? 

I have never actually heard this misleading information before but thanks for clearing it up.

more importantly, where exactly are these mainstream jobs with the big fat bonuses?!!


----------



## Sunny (12 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> Ok, just to clarify misleading information.
> 
> A member of my family works in one of the mainstream Banks (one of the major Irish Banks) and is being inundated with contributions to this organisation and that one at present as it is Christmas and I am not talking about Charitible Organistions!


 
Is it just me but I haven't got a clue what this means..


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Dec 2007)

Have just noticed that
- the post was originally posted in another forum, misc fin q's , 
- was moved to LOS
- The OP has < 50 posts, so cannot respond in this forum 
So guess we'll have to wait a while for any more clarification


----------



## efm (12 Dec 2007)

Mpsox said:


> ah, but do you work for the well known high street bank that paid it's staff a 10% profit share every year for the last 5 years????
> 
> or do you work for a bank that in addition to given the T2016 rises gives it's staff another 5-10% in increments every years
> 
> ...


 
Pure nonsense! I know for a fact that AIB and Bank of Ireland have no such salary scheme


----------



## Gordanus (12 Dec 2007)

qwertyuiop said:


> DO the soical welfare give double at xmas time ?



No - and yes.  They give 2 weeks worth before Xmas and then skip the week after Xmas.  So.....yes, the recipients get double before Crimbo, but do without the week after.


----------



## Guest127 (12 Dec 2007)

Caveat said:


> Ah so you're a debt collector?
> 
> God but you'r good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple (12 Dec 2007)

Mopsy said:


> So to clarify once again Bank officials DO NOT get Christmas Bonuses- they DO NOT get double their salaries!!! *unlike MOST of the workers in mainstream employment!!!*


All I can say to that is AH, HA HA, HA HA, HA HA... what planet do you live on?


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> All I can say to that is AH, HA HA, HA HA, HA HA... what planet do you live on?


 

At his time of year shouldn't that be OH, HO HO HO, HO HO HO ....

Then again, Santa Claus IS real, unlike the OP's notion of "mainstream employment" bonuses.


----------



## Ham Slicer (13 Dec 2007)

efm said:


> Pure nonsense! I know for a fact that AIB and Bank of Ireland have no such salary scheme



Not sure who mentioned AIB and BOI but I know of one bank employee who got 20% of salary as bonus and another person who got 100%.  

If I knew more of their work mates I could give more examples as most of them got nice bonuses.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

Ham Slicer said:


> Not sure who mentioned AIB and BOI but I know of one bank employee who got 20% of salary as bonus and another person who got 100%.


Two anecdotal cases? Well that’s it; case closed. I withdraw my previous post and stand rebuked. You, Mr. Slicer, are vindicated. Well done!


----------



## Pique318 (13 Dec 2007)

Ham Slicer said:


> Not sure who mentioned AIB and BOI but I know of one bank employee who got 20% of salary as bonus and another person who got 100%.
> 
> If I knew more of their work mates I could give more examples as most of them got nice bonuses.


 
What is their position in the company ?


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> Two anecdotal cases? Well that’s it; case closed. I withdraw my previous post and stand rebuked. You, Mr. Slicer, are vindicated. Well done!


 
I work in the dealing room for a financial institution and can get 100% bonuses in a good year as long as I  make my targets. Unfortunantly for me, this has not been a good year so am unlikely to get anything!! And will probably be doing well to keep my job! Its common practice in this area of financial services.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

Sunny said:


> I work in the dealing room for a financial institution and can get 100% bonuses in a good year as long as I  make my targets. Unfortunantly for me, this has not been a good year so am unlikely to get anything!! And will probably be doing well to keep my job! Its common practice in this area of financial services.


No no, you get that every year, just like everyone else in private industry. Didn't you know that? 
Anyway, I'd know better than you 'cause 'though I don't work in banking I once had a pint with a guy who does.


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> No no, you get that every year, just like everyone else in private industry. Didn't you know that?


 
No I didn't. YIPPEE!! Wait till I tell my colleagues!


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

Hey, don't thank me, I'm just spreading the love....


----------



## Ham Slicer (13 Dec 2007)

Purple said:


> Two anecdotal cases? Well that’s it; case closed. I withdraw my previous post and stand rebuked. You, Mr. Slicer, are vindicated. Well done!



Vindicated?  This is my first post on this topic.

I await you to withdraw your previous post which read "All I can say to that is AH, HA HA, HA HA, HA HA... what planet do you live on?" 

All I was saying is that one bank I know of pays some nice bonuses.

People I mentioned are Assistant Manager and Manager.  Assistant has got c15% for previous 3 yrs at lower grades.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Dec 2007)

EFM, AIB and bank of Ireland are not the only high street banks, Ulster Bank pays 10% profit share per annum + t2016 rises + increments within the payscale per grade. Most of the rest of the banks are not that disimiler, good luck to them is all I can say


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2007)

Ham Slicer said:


> I await you to withdraw your previous post which read "All I can say to that is AH, HA HA, HA HA, HA HA... what planet do you live on?"


 I just did...

I said, and I quote; 



Me said:


> I withdraw my previous post and stand rebuked.


 See?


----------



## Perplexed (16 Dec 2007)

Mpsox said:


> EFM, AIB and bank of Ireland are not the only high street banks, Ulster Bank pays 10% profit share per annum + t2016 rises + increments within the payscale per grade. Most of the rest of the banks are not that disimiler, good luck to them is all I can say



I work for BOI. For the past 2yrs we've gotten 6% stock bonus - not a Christmas but July after profits announced. Up to that it was 3% & quite likely to go back to that for the future. No guarantees, the bank decides itself.

Only rise I get is the cost of living one as agreed in the PFP. Yes, you can get increments for the first few yrs based on Pay for Performance, which is down to your bosses assessment of your work (Not always impartial I might add !)
I'm one of those people who have now reached to ceiling for my grade so cannot get another rise unless I get promoted.

I think people confuse dealers & high flying bankers in the "city" with your normal high street variety.

Pay at management level is ok but competition is savage now for such positions.

Must say though we'd a great Christmas party & didn't have to pay a cent for it........so maybe we do have a few perks!  Mind you that's down to individual managers & how they make use of their budget & mine is quite ok on that front.


----------



## efm (17 Dec 2007)

Mpsox said:


> EFM, AIB and bank of Ireland are not the only high street banks, Ulster Bank pays 10% profit share per annum + t2016 rises + increments within the payscale per grade. Most of the rest of the banks are not that disimiler, good luck to them is all I can say


 
Mpsox - my post was refuting your allegation that "virtually every high street bank in Ireland does"



Mpsox said:


> actually, come to think of it, you probably do because that's what virtually every high street bank in Ireland does


----------

